# need a little reassurance with first commercial bid



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

It's 1.5 acre lot, pretty straight forward push. I was thinking 2-4 $225, 4-7 $425 and 7-10 $675?? I'm figuring $90 per hr.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Never seen a straight forward lot You have a photo of it 
Plus you leaving out some info 
What equipment 
To me Sounds high for 1.5 acres but I don't know your overhead and don't know your area


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

aaronjw0527;1849815 said:


> It's 1.5 acre lot, pretty straight forward push. I was thinking 2-4 $225, 4-7 $425 and 7-10 $675?? I'm figuring $90 per hr.


whats 4" pay ?


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

Couldn't get the picture uploaded. I'm in Michigan and it's a square lot with building in the middle and back with drive behind. Will be using Ram 1500 with 7'-6" plow. Three light posts and nothing else in the way.


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

I guess it would be up to 4" and so on. Is that what I should be saying in the bid.....up to 4", then 4" up to 7".....
I also have to shovel business sidewalk, forgot that important bit of info. 6' x 150', but I can drop the plow there.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

aaronjw0527;1849955 said:


> I guess it would be up to 4" and so on. Is that what I should be saying in the bid.....up to 4", then 4" up to 7".....


watch that bidding . you can get jambed up .

2-4
4.1-6
6.1-8
8.1-------- and you got it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

aaronjw0527;1849951 said:


> Couldn't get the picture uploaded. I'm in Michigan and it's a square lot with building in the middle and back with drive behind. Will be using Ram 1500 with 7'-6" plow. Three light posts and nothing else in the way.


How long you think this lot going take you plow it under 4''


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

depends on several factors . i wont comment on it unless i physically eyeball it. im not into " dream bidding " . some peeps say an acre an hour w/ an 8'er. but how many inches are down ? windrowing a wet 6'' more than 25 yds with a straight blade can screw you . situations like that .
really depends ....
storm type 
equipment 
experience 
obstacles and so on


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

Antlerart06;1849977 said:


> How long you think this lot going take you plow it under 4''


I'm figuring 2-2/12 hrs


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Citytow;1849984 said:


> depends on several factors . i wont comment on it unless i physically eyeball it. im not into " dream bidding " . some peeps say an acre an hour w/ an 8'er. really depends on alot .
> storm type
> equipment
> experience
> obstacles and so on


You cant answer my Question only the OP can

He is plowing with 7.6 plow I wonder how long I never plowed with 7.6 on a truck before I have with a skid but that's a different animal


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

aaronjw0527;1849986 said:


> I'm figuring 2-2/12 hrs


Just trying to see if I'm in the ballpark.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

sound good . if its your only lot , make it 4 hrs. and take breaks . bring your girl friend , take turns .
dont forget you gotta salt it too


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

aaronjw0527;1849990 said:


> Just trying to see if I'm in the ballpark.


Thinking your $90 hr figure little high on a 7.6 to figure off of

I always use $100 for my 9.6 V I can plow a acre in 45 mins under a 4'' of snow

Good luck all they can say is no Bid high and learn your market


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

Citytow;1849994 said:


> sound good . if its your only lot , make it 4 hrs. and take breaks . bring your girl friend , take turns .
> dont forget you gotta salt it too


Thanks, all advice is appreciated.


----------



## easygifts123 (Sep 21, 2014)

90 per hour is fair for your setup


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

easygifts123;1849999 said:


> 90 per hour is fair for your setup


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Put wings on the blade. You need to be more efficent to be competitive. That's an hour lot with a 8 foot straight with wings or a v plow.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1850140 said:


> Put wings on the blade. You need to be more efficent to be competitive. That's an hour lot with a 8 foot straight with wings or a v plow.


one mans trash is another mans treasure .


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1850140 said:


> Put wings on the blade. You need to be more efficent to be competitive. That's an hour lot with a 8 foot straight with wings or a v plow.


Great idea, I will do that for sure.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Citytow;1850167 said:


> one mans trash is another mans treasure .


Da *** you talking about?


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

John_DeereGreen;1850245 said:


> Da *** you talking about?


Yeah, if you read all his posts, not much makes sense. I'm asking for help and he's letting me know that he won't offer an opinion unless he physically looks at it.... Lol. Then why even post anything... Hahaha


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

aaronjw0527;1850281 said:


> Yeah, if you read all his posts, not much makes sense. I'm asking for help and he's letting me know that he won't offer an opinion unless he physically looks at it.... Lol. Then why even post anything... Hahaha[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks everyone, I'm all set. Dropping bid off in a few.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good luck, let us know the outcome!


----------



## Turf Z (Jan 30, 2010)

$50-$65 lot here. I'm on the other side of the state though.


----------



## aaronjw0527 (Oct 21, 2014)

I'll post the outcome.


----------

